# Beyond the Gates of Antares.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Beyond the Gates of Antares is a new game written by Rick Priestley and produced by Warlord. Strangely enough this bombed when they tried to get it off the ground using Kickstarter. They gave a sneak peak of their first completed models today. Another game to add to the list.



> Rick Priestley succumbs to Boromite infestation – news of Warlord’s forthcoming science-fiction project.
> 2013 was a busy year for the Warlord team. What with the astonishing success of our WWII-based Bolt Action game on top of our growing Black Powder and Hail Caesar ranges, we’ve had to run around like billy-ho just to keep up with all the mould making, casting, packing and despatching. So much so, in fact, that there are now considerably more of us than this time last year, and we’ve also had to invest in more premises, more equipment, and more stock just to satisfy the demand. That is – of course – all thanks to you our customers, and I for one would like to say thank you very much for supporting our efforts throughout the year. Thank you!
> Now, you might think with all that running round, casting, packing and what-not we’d have enough to do, but – needless to say – we’ve also been doggedly pursuing a number of very exciting new projects behind the scenes. Foremost amongst these is the development of my new Science-Fiction wargame, called Beyond the Gates of Antares.
> From now on, I’ll be including regular updates about the Antares game as part of the Warlord Newsletter. Over the next month or so we’ll be taking a look at the model ranges, both what we have completed and work in progress, and we’ll start to explore the game and the ideas behind it. But to kick off with, we present a sneak-peak selection of our new Boromite models – a panhuman race designed by our ace and entirely human designer Wojtek Flis. Bear in mind these new models aren’t quite ready for sale just yet (remember all that mould making, casting and so on?) but they will be amongst the first Antarean releases.


Boromite Overseer team, consisting of Boromite Overseer with plasma carbine, tractor maul and reflex armour plus two Gangers with plasma carbines and reflex armour.


















http://www.warlordgames.com/42178/beyond-the-gates-of-antares-boromites/


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Interesting minis, could fit in quite well in a Tau Auxy force as some sort of xenos.


----------



## Lanfear (Mar 23, 2011)

They are OK I guess, without being amazing. They do look like they are wearing huge yellow granny knickers in the rear view pictures. Not sure I want an army of guys who go into combat wearing their grandmothers underwear...
Of course I should clarify that my granny doesn't include the water bottles and ammo pouches with her big pants. ;-):grin:

I am generally a fan of the warlord games systems. Our local club used to be exclusively GW, fantasy or 40k. Now less than half the games in the last few years are GW. Bolt action, flames of war, black powder, dystopian wars amongst several others are providing stiff competition for GW at our club. 
I'll be interested to see how this new warlord game takes off.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

As @Jacobite said. Nice looking minis and would be a good fit for xenos allies for a tau force. probably would not invest into this game though


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I am just not a fan of those models at all. The game they go to might be great, I don't know, but just by looking at those, I wouldn't buy into it. And IMO, if your doing a start up, I'd be more impressed if they showed models that just wowed, instead of those.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I was thinking they could work really well as these: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Anthrazod#.Ut8guPaBqWs


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More on this.









http://www.warlordgames.com/42292/beyond-the-gates-of-antares-rules-system/

So by all accounts it's basically Bolt Action in space. While I can't say that's a bad thing as Bolt Action is the best system I've played in years, I really wouldn't feel the need to play the same system, just in a different setting with different minis.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> More on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look much more like tau weapons than the previous one. still think this would be a good fit.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> Those look much more like tau weapons than the previous one. still think this would be a good fit.


Personally I thought noise marine weapons.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lanfear said:


> Of course I should clarify that my granny doesn't include the water bottles and ammo pouches with her big pants. ;-):grin:


Can you prove that please.

Or in other words...

How do you know? :shok:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

They look pretty good, as others have said would fit very easy as tau something or other.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Why exactly would a bipedal, anthropomorphic race evolve to have a protective carapace, but not one that protects the most vulnerable portions of their body and vital organs, lol. 

And then not wear any kind of supplementary armor over it?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> Why exactly would a bipedal, anthropomorphic race evolve to have a protective carapace, but not one that protects the most vulnerable portions of their body and vital organs, lol.
> 
> And then not wear any kind of supplementary armor over it?


Ah, another futile attempt to impose real world rules on a fantasy setting.:taunt:


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> Why exactly would a bipedal, anthropomorphic race evolve to have a protective carapace, but not one that protects the most vulnerable portions of their body and vital organs, lol.
> 
> And then not wear any kind of supplementary armor over it?


If I remember rightly from the original kickstarter, they were adapted to living/working in cramped caves and caverns - the armour was meant to be more to protect against the low walls and cramped spaces than against predation.

No idea why they haven't developed actual armour to go with it, though


----------

